# B-17vs B-24,vs B-29, vs He-177, vs Lancaster, vs Halifax



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2008)

Here ya go all the choices mentioned in my last poll


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/best-bomber-wwii-4-a-2997-37.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/top-medium-bomber-10403-13.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/best-medium-bomber-759-19.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/best-allied-attack-bomber-north-africa-1941-a-10496.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/top-heavy-bomber-10414-4.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/best-bomber-24-43.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/lancaster-vs-b-24-a-2924-51.html


----------

